
Airbnb goes all in – Experiences, Places, Homes and planes, food, cars - matteogamba
http://www.airbnb.com/new?c=new&af=746240
======
cityandtech
I'm glad to see new solutions to the problem "I don't know this city, what
neighbourhoods should I check out/stay in?"

